# DIY Concentrates going FROT?



## NewOobY (2/3/16)

Hi Fellow DIY-ers,

Since I have started this DIY train, I have been buying so many concentrates - as such I have a few questions that I would like some clarity on:

1) Do the concentrates go old?
2) If yes to (1) can you please specify which concentrates have a tendency to go off?
3) To add to question 2 which types of concentrates tend to go old quicker - kind of like a scale e.g. milk goes old in 2 days, fruit goes old in 4 days and mac donalds never goes old. Something like that. 
3) Where do you store your concentrates, mine tend to leak a bit - I truly don't know how this happens because there lids are properly tightened. And my wife complains that our towels all smell like my concentrates cause they in the same cupboard.

If you can assist with this it would be greatly appreciated, since the investment into this was quite substantial and the reason for this was to save money in the long run. So as far as possible I'd like to protect my investment - same way I hate having to chuck joose down the drain cause it is garbage.


----------



## Cloudz (2/3/16)

Hi,

TPA/TFA has a document which says that the minimum shelf life is 6 months. Keeping your concentrates in a glass bottle and a cool place will prolong their life span. Minimal exposure to the atmosphere also helps (try not to open your concentrates frequently). Refrigeration is not necessary and might result in crystals forming.

HTH, cheers and happy DIYing!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (2/3/16)

that helps a ton thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (2/3/16)

Yeah I must say that the HDPE bottles most re-bottled concentrates come in do shorten the life of the concentrate, best to use 'em up quick!

Some flavours I've had go off .. TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust, FA fresh cream, cotton candy.
Glass or PET is best, cool dark place, tightly sealed & you should be good for up to a year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (2/3/16)

I've had capella amaretto go off. Had it for 3 months. 
So upset about it because I mixed a batch of 500ml of juice and I put the amaretto in last.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff (2/3/16)

Apart from heat and light, another small detail regarding storage of flavours: Flavours/aromatic compounds can be sensitive to oxidation (ie degrade) when exposed to air for a period, so as a rule, for better longevity, never keep these compounds in containers where the air volume is greater than the liquid volume. Use it or do what the whisky/conj ac tasters do and decant it into a smaller container so that there's always more liquid than air.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (2/3/16)

Interesting, didn't know concentrates can go bad. Thanks for raising the topic @NewOobY

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NewOobY (3/3/16)

I've got a sneaky suspicion that my toasted marshmallow is off, but I received it that way. So I cannot honestly say whether it is off or not - I mean it doesn't smell funny, it just smells very strong. It was as if the bottle exploded, there was juice on the outside of it. I thought this was just a mistake made during the bottling phase, i.e. over filling the bottle. So even after I cleaned the bottled used some of the concentrate - this still happens so the bottle oozes juice to the outside of the bottle. Further the flavor is very over powering even when used in small concentrations. I fear this is off. I will just have to buy another toasted marshmallow to really see if it was off or not.


----------



## Spydro (13/3/16)

I've been doing DIY off and on for nearly 3 years, mostly learned by a lot of early T&E. I do 100% VG but some VG Heavy as well, and stopped using nic in it a long time ago. I do some of my own flavor extracts (just did one in the wee's tonight), use a commercial UC to fast age within hours instead of waiting weeks/months for it to be ready the old ways. I have quite a few liters of flavor extracts and mixed joose on hand, some of it going on 2 years old, and none of it will go bad before I use them up. I store all of mine in Boston amber glass bottles (30, 60, 120, 250 and 1000ml), each filled to the cap so no oxidizing air is trapped inside them, and store them in the freezer (they will not actually freeze). I use a larger size to refill 2 smaller size equal to it as needed, and only keep 30/60ml of each of my liquids in use out of cold storage for vaping that I can easily use up in a day to a few days. Works very well for me anyway.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (13/3/16)

I've never had concentrates go bad. I've had some of them for more than a year and they were still perfect. I keep them in a cupboard. In fact, some of them got better with time imo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Joyce L'dy Vape (13/3/16)

NewOobY said:


> I've got a sneaky suspicion that my toasted marshmallow is off, but I received it that way. So I cannot honestly say whether it is off or not - I mean it doesn't smell funny, it just smells very strong. It was as if the bottle exploded, there was juice on the outside of it. I thought this was just a mistake made during the bottling phase, i.e. over filling the bottle. So even after I cleaned the bottled used some of the concentrate - this still happens so the bottle oozes juice to the outside of the bottle. Further the flavor is very over powering even when used in small concentrations. I fear this is off. I will just have to buy another toasted marshmallow to really see if it was off or not.


I have TFA Toasted Marshmallow if you interested, bottle still sealed, still new.


----------



## NewOobY (14/3/16)

awesome thanks for all the responses gentlemen. I actually had a taste of my marshmallow cookie I made, and it was really good - so I actually think I was paranoid regarding the flavor arriving in a state that it seemed to have burst. So I think my toasted marshmallow is fine. The marshmallow flavor I get from it is very similar to a locally made juice so I'm safe

Reactions: Like 1


----------

